# صابون الاواني .. للاخ مهدي بكر.. واساتذتنا الكرام .. اسئلة مهمة ..



## البلاتين (4 سبتمبر 2009)

اسئلة لاخينا الكريم - حفظه الله - مهدي بكر .. مع تبليغي تحياتي ومباركتي الرمضانية لكريم مقامه ..
1- ماهو هيدروكسيد الصوديوم المفضل .. ( السائل ؟ ) .. وماهي النسبة التركيزية لها ما لدي هو كوستك صودا 45-50% سائل ؟؟sodium hydroxide liquid 45-50%
2- ماهي الية اضافة التايلوز ( بودرة ) - الماني المنشأ الي عندي - tylose 20 000 مش مكتوب اسمه الكيميائي خالص على الكيس وزنه 25كيلوجرام وبوردة دقيقة- هل تحل خارجيا بالماء-تنقع - ثم تضاف ام ماذا؟ ... للعلم مع انه بالخلطة مش في اضافة تايلوز كما اوصيت بان الثكنير بكون مقبول بنسب الخلطة المذكورة ..
3- السلفونيك الذي لدي هو الكيل بنزين سلفونيك اسيد 98% ؟؟ ما رايك ؟
4-هل يمكن استخدام cetric acid بدلاً من sodium benzoate أو الفورمالين كمادة حافظة ؟ .. مع اني لا اميل الى استخدام الفورمالين لكونها مسرطنة - الله يحفظ الجميع ..
5- الماء المستخدم املاحها( TDS ) في المدى من 60-80 ppm هل يتطلب استخدام مادة ثلاثي فوسفات الصوديوم للنقاء؟ انها تكون كلير؟ 
6- ماهي درجة نقاء المنتج بالمواصفات المذكورة؟
7- هل يمكن ان تكون هنالك شوائب بالقاع كما قرأت بمواضع كثيرة عن الصابون بخلطتكم المطروحة بملتقى المهندسين العرب ؟ من اين تاتي هذه الشوائب (الاملاح ؟ )مع العلم اني استخدم خلاط استانلس ومنها موصلة خرطوم لخزان التعبئة مباشرة ..؟ بدون من اي يكون هنالك فاصل ارتفاع 15سم كما هو منصوح به في موضوعكم المميز بالملتقى؟!!(لتلافي الترسبات )..
8- نصائح توجهها لنا .. 

لك مني اجمل تحية


----------



## البلاتين (4 سبتمبر 2009)

للرفع ...

نرجو الرد سريعا .. مشكورين ..
ودمتم لنا ..


تحياتي واحترامي ..


----------



## البلاتين (4 سبتمبر 2009)

في غاية الحوجة لهذه الاسئلة اليوم . نرجو الرد مشكورين ..

وجزيتم خيراً ..


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (4 سبتمبر 2009)

البلاتين قال:


> اسئلة لاخينا الكريم - حفظه الله - مهدي بكر .. مع تبليغي تحياتي ومباركتي الرمضانية لكريم مقامه ..
> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ..............جزاك الله كل الخير أخى الفاضل على هذة التهنئة وكل عام وحضراتكم بخير وللجميع............
> 1- ماهو هيدروكسيد الصوديوم المفضل .. ( السائل ؟ ) .. وماهي النسبة التركيزية لها ما لدي هو كوستك صودا 45-50% سائل ؟؟sodium hydroxide liquid 45-50%
> هيدروكسيد الصوديوم يوجد منه ما هو سائل ويكون تركيزه حوالى 48 % ويتم وضعها على هذة الصورة لمعادلة السلفونيك..........
> ...


----------



## البلاتين (4 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. اخي وحبيبي المبجل مهدي بكر ..
كم انا سعيد ..خي الكريم .. بردكم المفصل ومعلوماتكم الوافية .. بقيت لنا اخ مهدي .. ادام الله لك عمل الخير .. ونشر العلوم ما بينا اخوتك العرب .. لننهض جميعا .. من الصناعات الصغيرة حتى الوصول الى التكنولوجية المعاصرة .. 
سررت بك جداً.. ومن اول معرفتي لك بمواضيعك الهافة المطروحة .. والأمانة العلمية التي تتمتع بها .. جزيت خيرا سيدي .. 

وسنكن من المسرورين بعقد علاقة اخوية معكم .. عليه .. نرجو شاكرين ابتعاث بريدكم الالكتروني ورقم هاتفكم المحمول بعد إذنكم برسالة خاصة عل ىاسم مستخدمنا هنا بالملتقى .. دمت عزيزاً .. مرفوع الراس .. لك كامل الود والإحترام .. 

والسلام عليك مورحمة الله ..

البلاتين ...


----------



## Said.mdz (5 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. أستاذنا المحترم مهدي بكر .. أولاً نحن نحبك في الله، ونتفاخر بالمعلومات الغزيرة والشرح الوافي الذي تقدمه في موضوعاتك وبخاصة الموضوع الذي تطرقت فيه لكيفية صنع صابون الآواني (وهو يهمني كثيراً) و رجاي سيدي المحترم أن تعينني على فهم أسماء المواد الأولية للتركيبة أي: (المكونات الأساسية المستخدمة) في صناعة الصابون،، لكن باللغة الفرنسية .. ذلك لأنه سيدي، وكما تعلم أن تجار المواد الأولية في الجزائر لا يحسنون إلا هذه اللغة تقريباً وكذلك لا يتعاملون إلا مع منتجات فرنسية - الأمر الذي جعلني عاجز في إيصال الفكرة لهم في أسماء هذه المواد (بغير الفرنسية) .. 
بالرجاء قبول كل الشكر والتقدير سيدي.. وحفظك الله - واني في انتظار الرد الذي أرجو أن يكون قريباً. 
Said.mdz


----------



## Said.mdz (5 سبتمبر 2009)

*الى الاستاذ المحترم مهدي بكر*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. أستاذنا المحترم مهدي بكر .. أولاً نحن نحبك في الله، ونتفاخر بالمعلومات الغزيرة والشرح الوافي الذي تقدمه في موضوعاتك وبخاصة الموضوع الذي تطرقت فيه لكيفية صنع صابون الآواني (وهو يهمني كثيراً) و رجاي سيدي المحترم أن تعينني على فهم أسماء المواد الأولية للتركيبة أي: (المكونات الأساسية المستخدمة) في صناعة الصابون،، لكن باللغة الفرنسية .. ذلك لأنه سيدي، وكما تعلم أن تجار المواد الأولية في الجزائر لا يحسنون إلا هذه اللغة تقريباً وكذلك لا يتعاملون إلا مع منتجات فرنسية - الأمر الذي جعلني عاجز في إيصال الفكرة لهم في أسماء هذه المواد (بغير الفرنسية) .. 
بالرجاء قبول كل الشكر والتقدير سيدي.. وحفظك الله - واني في انتظار الرد الذي أرجو أن يكون قريباً. :75:
Said.mdz​


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (5 سبتمبر 2009)

​ارجوا منك
شرح وافى عن طريقة استخدام (تايلوز) وزن فى براميل 120 لتر
توقت اضافية فى تصنع
والنوعة والسعر
معلومات عن جهاذ phوالنوعة السرع والسعر​


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (6 سبتمبر 2009)

البلاتين قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. اخي وحبيبي المبجل مهدي بكر ..
> كم انا سعيد ..خي الكريم .. بردكم المفصل ومعلوماتكم الوافية .. بقيت لنا اخ مهدي .. ادام الله لك عمل الخير .. ونشر العلوم ما بينا اخوتك العرب .. لننهض جميعا .. من الصناعات الصغيرة حتى الوصول الى التكنولوجية المعاصرة ..
> سررت بك جداً.. ومن اول معرفتي لك بمواضيعك الهافة المطروحة .. والأمانة العلمية التي تتمتع بها .. جزيت خيرا سيدي ..
> 
> ...


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (6 سبتمبر 2009)

said.mdz قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. أستاذنا المحترم مهدي بكر .. أولاً نحن نحبك في الله، ونتفاخر بالمعلومات الغزيرة والشرح الوافي الذي تقدمه في موضوعاتك وبخاصة الموضوع الذي تطرقت فيه لكيفية صنع صابون الآواني (وهو يهمني كثيراً) و رجاي سيدي المحترم أن تعينني على فهم أسماء المواد الأولية للتركيبة أي: (المكونات الأساسية المستخدمة) في صناعة الصابون،، لكن باللغة الفرنسية .. ذلك لأنه سيدي، وكما تعلم أن تجار المواد الأولية في الجزائر لا يحسنون إلا هذه اللغة تقريباً وكذلك لا يتعاملون إلا مع منتجات فرنسية - الأمر الذي جعلني عاجز في إيصال الفكرة لهم في أسماء هذه المواد (بغير الفرنسية) ..
> 
> بالرجاء قبول كل الشكر والتقدير سيدي.. وحفظك الله - واني في انتظار الرد الذي أرجو أن يكون قريباً. :75:
> 
> said.mdz​


 السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ......
أولا أقول لك أحبك الذى أحببتنى فيه أخى الفاضل........
ثانيا ... أخى الفاضل أنا لا أجيد اللغة الفرنسية ألا القليل منها..الذى لا يؤهلنى أن أكتب بها......
ثالثا..... أخى الفاضل أن كنت تريد أن أكتب لك أسماء المواد وشرح باللغة الأنجليزية فأنا مستعد لذلك أن شاء الله تعالى
وأنا أرى من وجهه نظرى والله أعلم أن أسماء المواد فى اللغة الفرنسية والانجليزية لا يوجد بينهما أختلاف كبير......
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## البلاتين (26 سبتمبر 2009)

تسلم اخوي مهدي .. 
بالامكان صديقي ان تبعث رسالة خاصة ... قمت بتغير اعداداتي الشخصية بالسماح لاستقبال الرسائل الخاصة ,,, 
العنوان البريدي ورقمكم المحمول ..

وللافاداة العامة ..
س / الفورمالين 37 بتركيز 42% .. ( سائل ) ؟؟


----------



## ahmedelkady (26 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله لكم فيما عندكم ونفع به المسلمين جميعا


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (26 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوريين على الجهود ................


----------



## البلاتين (27 سبتمبر 2009)

لا اله الا انت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين ؟؟


----------



## fadiza17 (28 سبتمبر 2009)

اخواني جازاكم الله كل خير وجعل لكم الثواب اضعافا مضاعفة


----------



## saber_aswan2000 (23 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## matrix2022 (4 مارس 2012)

بسم الله ما شاء الله اللهم زد اخوانى علما وايمانا وبارك الله لكم فيما عندكم وانى احبكم فى الله


----------



## HAZEMIA (23 أغسطس 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته من فضلكم هل من الممكن استبدال السيلفونيك بمادة اخرى؟*


----------



## sarana (9 أكتوبر 2012)

تحية تقدير و للكريم فى شخصه الاستاذ مهدى عاكف اقول لك اننى بفضلك كرم اخلاقك و جودك و السماح لنا ان ننهل من علمك ابدأ خطواتى الاولى بعمل معمل صغير اقوم بتحضير و بيع ما تفضلت علينا به و علمته لنا فأنا خريجة زراعة و لكننى كنت اجهل كيفية الاستفادة من دراستى و تطبيقها عملى و الان ما درسته فى كليتى اصبحت افهم الكثير منه عمليا جزاك الله خيرا يا من فتحت ابواب كانت مغلقة فاليوم لا افكر فى الخروج و العمل لدى احد افكر كيف استفيد بما درسته بفضلك لذلك ان كان لا يوجد ازعاج سيدى ارجو ارسال ايميل حضرتك لى و لكم جزيل الشكر و خالص العاء


----------



## حماده مكرم (3 ديسمبر 2012)

الاستاذ الفاضل المهدى بكر 
دى اول مشاركه لي في المنتدى لايسعنى لك كلمه شكر 
لكن جزاك الله عنى وعن الجميع خيرا
ارجوا افادتى درجه تعادل الصابون السائل هى 6 ام 7


----------



## طلال أمين (24 يناير 2013)

سيد بلاتين جزاك الله خيرا سؤالي اذا اردت ان أخلط الزيت بالماء فماهية المادة اللتي تسمح بهذا ... ارجو منك تفصيل عمل لوشن للجسم يعني شانبو للجسم مع ذكر المقادير بالضبط
وشكرا لك


----------



## fsherman (21 أبريل 2013)

رائع ..شكرا للسادة المشاركين ..وشكر خاص للمهندس مهدى باكر .......جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## winges (9 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً يا باشمهندس المهدي بكر


----------



## Amer2012 (10 يونيو 2013)

شكرا لـــــــــــــــــــــكم


----------



## sewar11 (14 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم السيد مهدي بكر رجاء ترد علي اريد ان اتعلم منك فهم النسب المئوية وضعت هالسؤال باكثر من مكان وما حد برد علي ارجوك تساعدني لدي صابون سائل مكتوب عليه المكونات مواد فعالة 23 % ومحسنات ومطريات وعطر ولون اريد ان افهم وانا اعتقد ان المواد الفعالة هي حمض السلفونيك والصودا اريد ان اعرف كم كيلو في المئة كيلو او تفهمني معنى النسب المئوية ارجو انك تساعدني لاني صنعت صابون سائل ونجح معي باذن الله ولكن اريد ان اصل الى مثل المنتج الي ذكرته لك في بداية الرسالة وشكرا


----------



## جهاد السامي (4 مايو 2015)

؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## meddgt (22 أكتوبر 2016)

بارك الله فيكم على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## رحمه4 (17 يناير 2017)

تحياتي لكم و إلى المهندس مهدي بكر المحترم


----------

